# RustyCompass Converts?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Rustycompass, you said:

"But all very nice folks though. At one point while I wuz grillin' when a few of the computer guys circled around started talkin about some sort of hi tech server board & work production hyper supply links & loads somthing or another yada yada yada...and they all started laughing... and I just had to say " I have no idea what the hell you guys are talkin about"... "

I've been thinking some more about my reply about computer folk may be interested in guns. You know, they love power too. They discuss caliber, penetration, stopping power, point of aim, shooting efficiency, etc. they are just using a different language. 

Maybe you should invite someone from your wife's work to the range. I've taken my two adult sons to the range lately, and they have thouroughly enjoyed it. My computer programming engineer son his targets hanging on the wall of his garage (the ping - pong/kareoke room). My pastor son isn't going to go that far, but then he is the hunter of the family.

Just think, "Take a Computer Guy to the Range Day" may help get more people interested in protecting our right to have handguns. Appeal to their interest in power and accuracy, the sport of the thing, and you may be able to get someone who previously had never had any concerns about gun control to take sides.

I wonder if we tend to shy away from inviting people to the range, when we should be inviting them. After all, this is a fun way to spend an afternoon. Much better than sitting at home tinkering with your computer.

Just a thought. 

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It is a good thought, but speaking as an ex-PC tech, I woudn't expect a huge turnout. Most of the guys I worked with were into one thing, computers. They lived, breathed, ate, and slept computers. There was no room for anything else in their lives. Even their families took a back seat to work/hobbie. Being into guns and sports (the real kind, not PC based) I was definitely the odd man out. Maybe that's why I am no longer in the field. Either that or I was tired of being on call 24/7 so I could help some idiot get his email on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

If y'all ever happen to peruse this forum, http://www.twincitiescarry.com/forum/index.php you might learn that roughly 20% of the members there are in computer related fields. There are plenty of us "techies" that enjoy shooting, ardently support the 2nd Amendment, etc. I was kind of surprised of the amount of technically oriented people there are on my local area forum.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> Either that or I was tired of being on call 24/7 so I could help some idiot get his email on a Sunday afternoon.


That's one of the drawbacks of being in the tech field. During the upstart and integration of the cable TV system's telephony I was on call for 24/7 for like 6 months. It got real old, real quick. I couldn't go anywhere without having some sort of internet access, a laptop, and my cell phone. Most of the time, I never made it from work to home without getting a trouble call.(30 min drive) I really LIKE my job now, but, unfortunately, it's seasonal.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*You make a good point..*

~ Wander, I confess I had not looked at it from that angle & you make a very good point. The more folks we have interested it the sport/hobby the better off we will be. I should invite them to the range and see what happens. I have not had alot of exposure to comp folks until my my wife landed her tech job a few months back over in Tallahassee.
But I was the odd man out at the BBQ b~cuz they were at talkin major comp talk... these guys are hardcore, a few of them have their OWN SERVERS in the closets of their computer dens at home. I have a "drafting table" in my den for tinkering with my guns...I just could not add to their conersations at all.... But at least one of them did ask to see my guns.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ .... But at least one of them did ask to see my guns.


Baby steps ...



WM


----------

